# Wot are these marks on my Iguana!?



## greyfox (Dec 10, 2007)

hi i just got my iguana a few days ago and its settled in fine. its eating well climbing fine and everything else is good. the thing that has got me troubled is there are some marks on it which i think look like burns. im i dont think they were there when i bought it . They dont look new as they look old and are not fresh. here are some pics. any ideas or are they just normal birth marks? Ive heard that Iguanas dont come from anywhere in Australia so ive been told so i dont know how well people will know what marks these really are. But alot of other reptiles have the same skin to a Iguana so it might look the same as them. im gonna take him to local vet tomorrow but just want to know what your opions or experiences are on what it might be.Theres also a pic of his face really cute! thanks


----------



## greyfox (Dec 10, 2007)

17 views and no one has responded. please say something people. thanks


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 10, 2007)

take him to a vet


----------



## greyfox (Dec 10, 2007)

ive already said im taking him to the vet tomorrow. didnt you read wot i posted before? im asking what everyones opion is on what it might be.


----------



## Jozz (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, no idea. He is very cute though. If we could have them here I'd have one for sure


----------



## greyfox (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah. Ive always heard Aussies being annoyed cause you cant have certain animals over there cause of the import laws and in case over animals catch diseases. must suck.


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 10, 2007)

greyfox said:


> ive already said im taking him to the vet tomorrow. didnt you read wot i posted before? im asking what everyones opion is on what it might be.


You asked some to say something I did yes I can read and gave you MY opinion if this was not there when you bought him I would say he has contracted it whilst in your care looks like a fungal infection but with out seeing the animal in real life chatting about husbandry etc it is all waste of time.
Thats why I said take it to a vet


----------



## greyfox (Dec 10, 2007)

you still havent read wot i said obviously. i said im taking it to the vet tomorrow. then i asked wot the marks look like. im trying to state the obvious, i wasnt asking if i should take it to the vet as i have clearly said im going to... that aside wot does anyone else think the marks look like?


----------



## nightowl (Dec 10, 2007)

maybe a type of dermatitis?


----------



## Retic (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks like some kind of infection maybe caused by excess humidity. Do you know if it was wild caught ? If wild caught it could really be anything, damage by predators, environment or parasites.
Good luck with it, one of my favourite lizards.


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 10, 2007)

I have no idea either, but maybe a skin disease, or fungal infection?

Keep us updated!


----------

